# Favorite Liquor?



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:al I like Jim Beam Black and a splash of Coke:al


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

Premium Tequilas. 100% Agave.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

For drinking: Stoli or Skyy Vodka

For shots: Patron Tequila

Beer: Guinness, Negra Modelo or Anchor Steam Porter

Homemade: Uncle Mike's (no, not that Uncle Mikey) Annisette


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mac 12 scotch is my go to drink.

For beer its Corona or Coors.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The whisky I drink the most Old #7 mixed or straight. Several single barrels, Jack, Elmer T. Lee, Evan Williams, Basil Haden, Bookers. Purely for mixing I prefer Virginia Gentlemen The Fox. 

Irish, Jameson 1780, Red Breast, Powers Gold Label 


Beer, Guinness, Fat Tire, Queen City Bavarian Bock, Shiner Bock, Amber Bock(great witth cigars)


Wine MD 20/20 or maybe a nice smooth Night Train :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Wine MD 20/20 or maybe a nice smooth Night Train :r


You need to get yerself some Ripple!!

Mix it with some Champagne, for some good Champipple!!


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

my go to has been makers mark, but if you take price out of the equation, Blanton's is growing on me.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> You need to get yerself some Ripple!!
> 
> Mix it with some Champagne, for some good Champipple!!


If it was good enough for Fred then its good enough for me Tom. :r

I I forgot about Makers Mark, good chit Pedro...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

My favorite is the most common you will find anywhere.

It goes by the name ANYTHING.

It is truly good stuff.
To qualify that, I normally drink vodka (Stoli) but can switch to JD in a heartbeat. Next heartbeat, you may find me with Bacardi Limon. Wait another beat and oops, there is a glass of Scotch in my hand. 
To summarize, some may say I don't have a favorite.
I say I do. It is called "Anything".


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> Wine MD 20/20 or maybe a nice smooth Night Train :r


Funny, Night Train was the drink of choice (or affordability) back in my younger illegal days. best $2 you could have spent.

Now, I look to Crown (straight or mixed with coke), Patron Silver, or a good Rum (same as the Crown). Have recently tried the Gentleman's Jack, not bad at all.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Win MD 20/20 or maybe a nice smooth Night Train :r[/QUOTE]
I remember mixing Mad Dog 20/20 and Thunderbird together at a party before...thats all I remember:al


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquor: Cognac, Single Malt Scotch, Myers Dark Rum
Beer: Anything Altbier tells me is good 

I also like cordials and wine.

Oh hell, who am I kidding, I'll drink just about anything!


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bacardi 151 and Coke.......and a shot of "1800" :al


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Two bourbons that I've just started drinking have really impressed me, Elijah Craig 12YO and Elmer T. Lee SB.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

CoventryCat86 said:


> Oh hell, who am I kidding, I'll drink just about anything!


:tpd: But my drug of choice is single malt scotch, usually Macallan 12 or Cask Strength (I like the pricier stuff too, but this is my everyday drink).


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Used to be scotch rx w/a splash of water. The best scotch I've tasted was a 21(?) year old Springbank single malt, but I drank that one neat.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Maker's Mark, and I drank way to much at the bar watching Notre Dame piss the game away tonight.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Single Malts are my standard, Glenlivet 12 and Macallan 12 on the rocks or neat are pretty standard go to's. RJT


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Maker's Mark, and I drank way to much at the bar watching Notre Dame piss the game away tonight.


I agree, Maker's Mark........and you can never drink too much of it.

ATL


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Elijah Craig 12YO


This has been on my list for awhile, however it is becomming hard to find in PA, since Heaven Hill decided that they we no longer distributing to PA because of poor sales.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Tequilla

CBF:w


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I like a good ole G&T with Bombay Sapphire,

and Ballentine's Scotch in a little soda.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

YES!!!

I prefer whiskey and scotch. Will drink rum, tequila, vodka, gin, etc. I'm not one for picking out favorites. I deem it tasty or not so tasty and drink accordingly.

Now where were we...oh yea SHOT TIME! :al


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i love bourbon, scotch, and irish whisk(e)y. usually with a splash of water, or half & half water, depending on my mood.

i also like mixers with vodka, gin, rum, tequila, etc....

i often try different brands of everything, to keep it interesting...

cheers!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Whiskey and logically.....Port Wine!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

My favourites include:

Drown my sorrows: :al 
Bourbon - Jack Daniels 

Socialise with close friends:
Malt Whiskey - Cardhu 

But to accompany stogies I have to say exclusively:
Port Wine - Not too sweet not too harsh at between 14 and 18ºC.  

...................there is a time for everything


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm to much of a lush to have a favorite.... I enjoy most if not all drinks (except Gin... bloody savages)


XXX


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Well 

For Shots - Patron Silver

For Mixed - 1800 Sunrise

For Beer - Black and Tan, Becks Dark

That should cover it.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Well
> 
> For Shots - Patron Silver
> 
> ...


Nope.
You left out the port.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

celticgent said:


> i love bourbon, scotch, and irish whisk(e)y. usually with a splash of water, or half & half water, depending on my mood.
> 
> i also like mixers with vodka, gin, rum, tequila, etc....
> 
> ...


Same here. Never tasted a Bourbon that I didn't like. Add Cognac to the list. I like trying different things.

As to beer; the best beers have been distilled into something else  On a hot day while working on my truck, a Bud will do. If I have a choice, I'll order a DAB.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

For kicking it with close friends - High Quality Ales
For going home with strange men - Tequila
For trying to forget that I went home with a strange man - Scotch, straight up.
For pretending I'm a pirate - Rum
For pretending I'm punk rock - PBR
For pretending I'm sophisticated - Gin
For pretending I don't care..then I'm a big fan of "Anything"


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

t'kay said:


> For kicking it with close friends - High Quality Ales
> For going home with strange men - Tequila
> For trying to forget that I went home with a strange man - Scotch, straight up.
> For pretending I'm a pirate - Rum
> ...


:r Tequila makes me go home with strange men, too. That's some scary stuff.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> :r Tequila makes me go home with strange men, too. That's some scary stuff.


Remind me in march that there is no tequila for you croatan.:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

t'kay said:


> For trying to forget that I went home with a strange man - Scotch, straight up.





cameroncouch02 said:


> Remind me in march that there is no tequila for you croatan.:r


Don't worry about it, Cambug. I'll just give you a little scotch the next day.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Patron Silver Tequila for shots...Remy XO or Grand Marnier Cuvee du Cent Cinquantenaire for an after dinner drink or late evening pre-bedtime with my last cigar of the day...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Favorite Liquor: Either Maker's Mark or Ron Barcelo Anejo Rum

I just took a shot of the Barcelo Anejo and it is as smooth as silk. I can almost taste the sugar cane in it. 5 more shots and I will be ready to drive that school bus today.............. 


ATL


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

My go to.... Dalmore 12.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Beer and wine, Gin or Whisky(ey). Never Gin and Whisky. Its not so much beer before liquor that makes you sick as it is beer, dark, and clear.


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

Gotta love Crown - no coke though, needs to be mixed with club soda and a splash of citrus (lemon or lime will do). Vodka is always well-received - Hangar One and Ciroc martinis currently top the list. I don't like Gin, will drink Tequila but don't have a particular affinity toward it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> My favorite is the most common you will find anywhere.
> 
> It goes by the name ANYTHING.
> 
> ...


Soooo niiiice to know :r


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Crown Royal!!

on the rocks or neat


----------



## Piper~Pilot (Mar 8, 2008)

Crown with a splash of soda. Second choice is chilled Vodka with coarse fresh ground pepper.

True Story: I met a foreign exchange student from Russia when home from college one summer. We ended up back at my parents house after the bars closed and I was fixing some drinks. I asked her what she like and she quickly responded Vodka (of course). When I asked her what she would like with her Vodka she looked at me and casually said................. A Glass. Then my older brother ended up hooking up with her. Apparently taking Russian as a foreign language did pay off.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The kind that is distilled in the hills of Kentucky and comes in a quart mason jar. :al:al:al:al:al


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Bourbon or Whiskey when I'm smoking. 
Evan Williams Single Barrel
Crown Royal
Beer, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Dominon Ale or German Hefeweizen
Wine, anything from Pride Mountain Napa/Sonoma, Good chianti and Super Tuscans


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

aPPLETON ESTATE RUM WITH COKE...SHOTS PATRON SILVER ....BEER SAM ADAMS PALE ALE...:tu:tu


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

I like Southern Comfort and lime as far as shots go. But Sailor Jerry's Spiced Rum can't be beat. Its cheap, its strong, and its tasty. Great with cherry vanilla coke zero for deliciousness with no wasted calories.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Kirsch is quite nice.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BOURBON - Buffalo Trace, George T. Stagg, Elmer T. Lee, Booker's, W.L. Weller. 

Beer - Guiness, Pilsner Urquell, Grolsch, 

Shots - Jameson, Jagermeister


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Padron shots
Elite Vodka straight up


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

A double shot of Gentlemen Jack on the rocks goes great with my favoriate cigar.:dr


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Red Bull & Absolute is my drink of choice!!!!!:chk


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Crown Royal with a splash of coke :dr



.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Yukon Jack with a little diet 7-up. And the occasional Makers Mark.


----------

